# GET YOUR VOUCHERS HERE! (2010)



## the_traveler (Aug 19, 2010)

You can't say the_traveler doesn't work fast - and plan early!






To start this year's give away to our disfunctional family, I have *5* Club Acela passes or 10% off coupons to offer to those who want them. (The CA passes are also good in Metropolitan Lounges!



)

If someone wants 1 or 2 of them - and can use them by the end of February 2011 - please PM me!

I'll save anyone who need them $10 instead of going to EBay!


----------



## MJL (Aug 19, 2010)

Super cool! Are these %off on top of a AAA discount, or instead of?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 19, 2010)

It's 10% off a full fare!



Thus since the AAA or NARP discount is 10% off, it would be 10% vs 10%!



It better to use it for a CA/Metropolitan Lounge pass (if you are not in a sleeper) if you qualify for some other discount!


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> You can't say the_traveler doesn't work fast - and plan early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your gifts. :blush: Much appreciated.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2010)

All my excess passes have been given out! Now who will be the next sucker (er - I meant generous AU member) to offer excess passes to other AU members to use?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> All my excess passes have been given out! Now who will be the next sucker (er - I meant generous AU member) to offer excess passes to other AU members to use?


Dave: out here in flyover country we dont get too many chances to use them, so you NEC and Big City slickers have the opportunity and the need for them ,hence some of us do this when our brothers and sisters in AU ask! Ive already done it the two years Ive been AGR Select, cant ever get to Select +! Thanks for sending them out, guess the loophole and never ending trips that you have planned will all be in sleepers so you dont have a need for them!


----------

